# 1st Cure - Porkstrami



## q dawg (Mar 12, 2010)

Did my first cure. Brined/Cured for 7 days. Cut pork butt in two pieces. One I rubbed with DeeJay's Pastrami Rub, adding granulated garlic to the recipe....the other piece I saved to dry roast in pressure cooker......both turned out delicious.....smoked at 250* for 3 hours, started to rain, so wrapped in foil and finished in oven until internal temp. of 170*. ( 1 hour) Into the frig over night, then sliced. Great taste and finished faster than beef. You've got to try this at least once......! 1st pic of slice pork is the dry roasted and the 2nd the smoked......

Q Dawg







THIS IS THE PORKSTRAMI !


My thanks to TREEGJE for showing me how to post all these QViews at once....


----------



## scpatterson (Mar 12, 2010)

That does look good. Awsome job


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll take a few packages of that. haha. Looks good.


----------



## caveman (Mar 12, 2010)

How long did you cook that other piece in the pressure cooker? What other items did you add, if any?

Thanks.


----------



## culturedhick (Mar 12, 2010)

Great idea. Looks great!!  I wonder if you can mail a sammie????


----------



## bassman (Mar 12, 2010)

That looks excellent!  I would try some of that in a hurry!


----------



## q dawg (Mar 12, 2010)

The pressure cooker for dry roasting requires 15 min.s per pound for pork and is cooked with the pressure regulator barely moving or making any noise....this is a method recommended by the manufacturer and not my own idea or method.....I have a stainless steel cooker, don't know if that makes any diff. or not.....

The only extras I added was I increased the amount of Prague #1 to 4 oz per gallon of water....the original recipe for the brine/cure was much less....4 oz. per gallon seems to be a standard amount recommended for wet cures....

                            Q Dawg


----------

